# Why do you do archery?



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Mostly for the social aspect of it.


----------



## Paula (Sep 8, 2009)

Archery to me is an art form.The target is the canvas,the arrow is the paint,and the bow is the brush.We work at creating a picture that looks like only one brush stroke instead of many individual ones.We learn to master our bodies and most of all our minds.We compete against no one but ourselves.It is a way of life.The twang of the bow,the flight of the arrow and the sound of it hitting the target are all about balance and what we do to make this song happen over and over.We can paint the canvas and play the song most of our lives if we so chose.We can make it as simple or as complicated as we like and we can do it most everywhere.To me ,there is nothing more pure to watch than an archer who has combined the song and the art to make a beautiful canvas.I love archery and I love watching people do it.


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

Paula said:


> Archery to me is an art form.The target is the canvas,the arrow is the paint,and the bow is the brush.We work at creating a picture that looks like only one brush stroke instead of many individual ones.We learn to master our bodies and most of all our minds.We compete against no one but ourselves.It is a way of life.The twang of the bow,the flight of the arrow and the sound of it hitting the target are all about balance and what we do to make this song happen over and over.We can paint the canvas and play the song most of our lives if we so chose.We can make it as simple or as complicated as we like and we can do it most everywhere.To me ,there is nothing more pure to watch than an archer who has combined the song and the art to make a beautiful canvas.I love archery and I love watching people do it.


+1=]]]


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I liked any shooting sports but don't like cleaning guns or loading ammo. I though archery would be cheaper....


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

shooting melts away all the stress of the day as the concentration on form extends the mind to the target. great friends, good shoots and a sport that can last a lifetime. Better to say "why not archery?" gar.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Why archery? To kill those little X's with the circle around them. They are evil and must die, period. LOL


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I liked any shooting sports but don't like cleaning guns or loading ammo. I though archery would be cheaper....


It is also a lot more peaceful out at an archery range than a gun range--You don't have to wear ear protection. The whole family can easily join in. I don't have to have padlocks for my bows or store the arrows in a separate locked container. You can actually talk to people easily at the range.

I also like the history and nostalgia and the elegance.

But, I also made the mistake of thinking that archery would be cheaper--and in lots of ways it isj--but I failed to account for how much I'd spend on arrows, especially learning un-marked 3D. (Also, wood grain aluminums with brown and black feathers and black nocks are really hard to find when you miss the target in a wooded field archery range :embara: , so I finally got over the idea of having subdued "natural looking" arrows.)


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I've played many different sports...this is the only one I think I have a natural talent for....


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

More time in the woods. Also, I like the challenge of getting within bow distance of a deer that hasn't been alerted to your presence. To know that you figured out what he or they were going to do before they did and you were ready. But mostly, just for more time in the woods. I find that more time in the woods spent observing animals and using un eventful days as scouting days can make me a better hunter during late season. All in all I hunt 4 different seasons. Archery, muzzle loader, rifle and then late season archery. I get to see what the deer are doing the whole hunting season and it makes me a better hunter the next season. Otherwise I would still be stuck in the house during archery season waiting for our entirely too short rifle season to roll around...


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

the adrenaline rush from getting a kill


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

because I like to wear white pants


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Because it's fun. Need I say more?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

to watch 4 4" white feathers in flight is a thing of beauty


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

for the shear challang of putting that 1/4 inch arrow into an 3inch 10 ring at 50 meters in a cross wind.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Because I don't shoot enough 10's to be bored by shooting 10's haha!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Because it gives me a new challenge and goals to achieve without having to drive for two and half hours each way.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Because i have a serious need to be competitive, and i can shoot. lol


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Because I like the smell of fletching cement.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Because it was easier than flipping cabers overs, tossing iron weights, and worrying about whether or not me kilt was hanging straight in the back.

(Two time world Highland Games Championship, 2003,2004)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rpdjr45 said:


> Because it was easier than flipping cabers overs, tossing iron weights,


...and a lot less chance of death from a head injury when that weight comes down. You Highland games guys are impressive as you step something that looks like 2 cm to the side as that huge thing comes crashing down :mg:


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Nothing like the smell of fletching glue in the morning
To get my fat bum off the couch & get out side 
To have some thing to do at night re compound bow LOL( fiddle with it)
To keep mr Master Card happy & begging used
To keep social
To have the highs & lows all in 1 day
Above all my wife wount let me have guns LOL thinks I am too much depressed LOL


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

pilotmill said:


> shooting melts away all the stress of the day as the concentration on form extends the mind to the target. great friends, good shoots and a sport that can last a lifetime. Better to say "why not archery?" gar.


 x2 nothing like shooting some arrows to destress, and wind down. besides it keeps me sharp for archery season


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I love all the responses! Have laughed at many, like the smell of fletching glue in the morning!
Paula's response was very artistic!
So here is why I shoot!
Started with a sighted recurve, and then went to compound, and after I figured I couldn't keep my arrows in the dead X ring, I went to barebow, which is, INDEED and art form! (not that sighted archery is not) Shooting barebow at 60 or 70 meters is a thrill with each shot! To hear it hit 70M, when you cannot even see the bale when you are aiming is amazing! You have to have good form in order to do this, and you have to know how to relax, in order to be consistent with each shot!
I coach because it is really neat to see the light go on and the student gets it!
Social aspect is always fun too! Happy to come to tournaments, to see everyone, and happy when tournaments are over, because I'm tired!
Fun keep ing arrows fletched whether spin wings or vanes (for those who glue!). It's all just fun, and fun to learn new things!


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly archery was a god sent form of therapy. I was a highly active military member who became a disabled vet a few years ago. Due to disabilities was unable to continue my workouts or most of my physical activities. I began shooting and was hooked. It makes me feel like there is still something physical without hurting to bad. I switched from hours in the gym, running, and rucking to shooting, tuning, and working on arrows and equipment. I put everything mentally and physically into archery and believe me it's a form of therapy Dr. says so lol. He informed me I am a much easier person to work with now that I am able to do some kind of physical activity.


----------



## dcpointon (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been shooting off and on since I was 14. I stopped for ten years, being on the ocean makes it hard to find arrows, (US Navy). My grandfather was a Califonia state champion when he retired and moved to colorado he taught us all, and I always had agreat time shooting with him. I shot traditional til now and I am switching to barebow. I have a great time and it really helps me refocus. Besides that I think it's a great sport that doesn't get the recognition it should. I tell everbody that will listen.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

I enjoy the concentration I need to put out there when shooting, Life is just so hectic, work, kids, house work, all that stuff, it just helps me clear my head!!


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

2413gary said:


> to watch 4 4" white feathers in flight is a thing of beauty


Your arrows are fun to watch Gary


----------



## badger62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Because it's the longest hunting season.


----------



## cityhic (Jan 3, 2009)

Archeriholism, _One family’s plight with sports and drugs_
ISBN: 867-5309
_Exclusively sold in alleys behind 7-11 stores in Antarctica. – get your copy today!_

“It made me laugh, it made me cry, it’s a story that triumphs the human spirit.”
_- JJ Abrands, New England Journal ComiCon_

“A heart warming story of strength and a parent’s undying love for sports.”
_- Wile Z. Coyote, Financial Times of Zimbabwe_

Here’s our story….An excerpt taken from next year’s Readers Indigest:
It was a cold and rainy night when we went first went to the local senior citizen’s archery center. When we enter through the front doors the senior coaches jump on us like vultures offering unsolicited tips and tricks while we struggle to shoot the bows. Like common thug drug pushers the senior coaches gave the first lesson for free and that’s all it took to hook us. Before we knew it my kids and their friends were archery junkies strung out collecting pins, my wife and I would drive hundreds of miles looking for a competition fix every weekend, and almost immediately my kids were submitting identity information in exchange for national memberships. Archeriholism became a way of life for us….

Kidding aside, despite the accomplishments one by one my kids and their friends lost the pins, stopped going to competitions, memberships not renewed, and eventually quit. But recently they started shooting again with their friends and having a ball doing so. Basically they do archery for the same three reasons that others have already noted fun, friendship, and focus.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I love the people of our little specialized community. I love the competition, the comrodery and the FOOD!!!! 

I spend all week looking forward to the weekend shoot, a place in time when I have nothing else pressing to do, nothing else to worry about, think about, or do accept shoot...for those two minutes at a time, I am free.....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

That is an easy one, quality time with my family and friends. I also enjoy helping tune or rebuild bows when they need it.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

There is nothing better then seeing my arrow in the x the more I get the more I enjoy it.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I like it because it is pure engineering and it is variance analysis. You can analyze why it happens and figure out a way to correct it. I am not great at it but it sure is fun. I can also do it by myself or with a bunch of nice folks at the range. Archers are willing to help each others too.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Simply because I can't and don't want to imagine my life without archery.




Then to there is this  :




bell47 said:


> Why archery? To kill those little X's with the circle around them. They are evil and must die, period. LOL


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

1) Because I enjoy it.
2) Bragging rights.
3) Do I need better reasons?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

baller said:


> I love the people of our little specialized community. I love the competition, the comrodery and the FOOD!!!!
> 
> I spend all week looking forward to the weekend shoot, a place in time when I have nothing else pressing to do, nothing else to worry about, think about, or do accept shoot...for those two minutes at a time, I am free.....


+1 Best one yet!!:thumb:


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

The food part Jason, or was it something else?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

midwayarcherywi said:


> The food part Jason, or was it something else?


All of it Gabe, especially the way he described it all together.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I know. It was a pretty good. Just had to kid you about the food thing. Sushi Jason?


----------

